# Kill Shelters



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Here ya go!!! Adopt-a-Pet - Nebraska Animal Shelters Directory by Name (Page 1 of 6)


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Nearly every city or county animal shelter, including humane societies and SPCA's are kill shelters, unless they specifically state they are not.

The majority of the ads that are posted here on this board are found on Petfinder.com, or people are actually visiting their local shelters. You can search Petfinder with your zip code for area shelters.

It is a sad commentary on the human race.


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks for the info, Hooch and MylissyK


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I could never, even if they paid me a million dollars, work in a kill-shelter. I was in tears over Princess on my way to work this morning.


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Oh no, I hope you don't think I want to work in one. I was just wanting to know so I could keep an eye on any in my area. 
I don't think this is what you meant but just wanted to be clear.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Emmysourgolden said:


> Oh no, I hope you don't think I want to work in one. I was just wanting to know so I could keep an eye on any in my area.
> I don't think this is what you meant but just wanted to be clear.


I didn't think that at all. :no: I give credit to the people from rescues who walk in to pull a dog. They sometimes have to pass so many and can only bring out one. I could never do that either. I'm beginning to think I'm useless...


----------

